
Why Do Americans Smile So Much? - azizsaya
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/05/why-americans-smile-so-much/524967/?utm_source=vxfb&amp;single_page=true
======
ansgri
Rather superficial reporting for The Atlantic, but interesting nonetheless.
The point being ubiquitous smiles are evolved in mixed societies to indicate
friendliness in the presence of a language barrier, where in some Asian
countries smile and an eye contact may indicate your superiority and actually
be an invitation to fight.

They mention Russians as an example, and it's very clear here: people from the
middle class upwards mostly do smile (especially in this decade), whereas
people with worse socioeconomic background still are very hostile to smiling
strangers. But it may have more to do with ubiquitous fear and hiding of
emotions inherited from Stalin's time.

Would be interesting to read a more deep analysis of meaning of smiles in a
wider variety of cultures.

